# Autobead



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Anybody heard of or used Autobead? https://www.autobead.co.uk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Ex accredited with them, left after having multiple coatings failing after weeks. Maintainance range is okay, but nothing worth the price they ask 

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------

